# 1/22/13 Mog ice



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

Dam area, west side is iced in but the east shore out half way across chanel is still open.

Congress Lake Rd. East and west side all iced in. 3" of good ice near the shore where the old ice had lingered. 1 1/2" of clear ice where it was open yesterday.

Palm Rd. All iced in. 1 1/2 - 2 " of good ice away from shore.

I'm hoping the numbers double by tomorrow at this time. If they do....I'm drilling!


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

best news i've heard all day..... drove over the gorge res and it was completly froze over, ya know it's cold when the river freeze's over, thx for the report, JON


----------



## mbarrett1379 (Feb 23, 2012)

Think we will be on saturday


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

I know i will be !!!!!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I drove over moggie today on 43 and all I saw was ice. Went to mosquito and drove over the causeway and up at the north end. All locked up as far as I could see in every direction. Was going to stop at west branch but was dark by the time I got there.


----------



## RedCanoe59 (Apr 9, 2009)

i stopped and tested the ice around the boat dock around 2pm it is very thin somebody tossed a rock through the ice near the dock
on a lighter note there was a couple taking adavange of the empty parking in broad daylight i would suggest that they tint their windows if they are planning on doing that again


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

Anyone happen to check CLR?


----------



## TRAPPERBECK (Mar 23, 2010)

Ok I'm sitting up here at CLR now & checked ice ! It's bout 4 in & no one here but at Palm Rd I seem 5 trucks & shanties on ice . I'm gonna walk out & just stand & fish FUR a little while without my shanty & see what goes on will report later !


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## koonzie99 (Apr 25, 2012)

Cool i mit be headed back up to CLR unless we go Cleveland to fish for stocked trout. Can't wait to be fishing aging.


----------



## TRAPPERBECK (Mar 23, 2010)

Ok leaving CLR & it is 3 1/2 in. Holly cow that wind is cold just standing there ! I will be here on Saturday with my shanty !!!!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

I'll probably just stick to one of my farm ponds. Fished for 14 years on open water but I'm still a "rookie" when it comes to ice fishin. Did really good a few weeks ago on 3-5in of ice. Good luck to those who make it out and stay safe


----------



## mbarrett1379 (Feb 23, 2012)

Any activity on CLR?


----------



## EitherFishOrCutBait (Apr 20, 2008)

I will probably be there sat as well trapper. Will you be off clr


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TRAPPERBECK (Mar 23, 2010)

Yes Ol trapperbeck will be at CLR . I have a fish trap shanty !


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

mbarrett1379 said:


> Any activity on CLR?


Drove past it around 4:00 p.m. today and saw 2-3 shanties and a handful of guys on buckets. The shanties were fairly close to the launch but the bucket brigade were out near the bay on the north side of the launch. Didn't have my auger so no measurements but I'll try to get one tomorrow. Saturday can't come fast enough.


----------

